# columbia ss5 musclebike survivor



## flatcat60

this is a survivor,has different columbia seat.original tires and they are still soft.drum front brake is like new inside,rims are very nice.serial number tag is mint.no brake burn on rim,i have the original pedals also.this bike had hardly any surface rust.paint has scratches here and there.if you want more datailed pics email me.this bike is very very rare.missing rear brake cable.rides very smooth. 1500 shipped or reasonable offer.thanks email for pics sharidavignon@yahoo.com


----------



## azhearseguy

Nice bike! . the seat you need is a mesinger. the one on it is a troxel.. Great find!


----------



## flatcat60

if my price is out of range,somebody feel free to give me a opinion.if this was a krate i would know excactly what to ask.thanks  also i have a nice glitter green mach 1 seat with the white stripe on the sides that goes with it.


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

Sweet bike!


----------



## Fullback32

I had one of these when I was a kid. I know this is an OLD thread, but I just joined the site and had to comment on it. Wish I still had that bike now.


----------



## Fullback32

OH and that seat is definitely wrong as are the grips on the handle bars. That bike had black tape on the bars rather than grips.


----------



## catfish

These are the only musclebikes that I like.


----------



## Mojoe

I have a Columbia ss5. It's not all original.  parts are impossible to find.


----------



## schwinnray

Mojoe said:


> I have a Columbia ss5. It's not all original.  parts are impossible to find.
> 
> View attachment 779306



I'm definitely interested


----------



## Mojoe

schwinnray said:


> I'm definitely interested





schwinnray said:


> I'm definitely interested


----------



## Mojoe

schwinnray said:


> I'm definitely interested



Are you in California?


----------



## Mojoe

This bike is so sweet it really turns heads too.


----------



## schwinnray

Mojoe said:


> This bike is so sweet it really turns heads too.



NYC


----------



## stingrayjoe

Holy smokes that is nice! These do not come along very often!


----------



## schwinnray

i really need to find one of these bikes who's holding out


----------



## jrcarz

That's a beauty!


----------



## schwinnray

anyone have one of these for sale


----------

